# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  phần mềm hộ trợ xem trực tuyến

## supports

mọi nguoi cop the gioi thieu cho to mot so phan mem ho tro xem truyen hinh truc tuyen duoc ko (co gang ko bi dut cang tot )

----------


## iseovip5

đây là phần mềm bạn cần nè http://redir.speedbit.com/redir.asp?id=7436&filename=va22.exe

----------


## hajdajgja

nếu bạn xem truyền hình trực tuyến ở của nước ngoài hay giải ngoại hạng anh, c1 thì bạn thử dùng tvu player xem sao? chất lượng khi xem tvu là tốt nhất trong tất cả các phần mền xem truyền hình trực tuyến mà mình đã sử dụng. bạn bè mình đều dùng nó cả. ko đảm bảo là nó không bao giờ bị lag nhưng mình sử dụng thì hầu như là không bị lag, còn nếu lag là do đường truyền ko ổn định thôi. 
link download ở trang chủ: download

----------

